# Plant ID please - Found in Riverdale pond (GTA)



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I found two different plants under the water there few days ago

1. long thin leaves (looks like grass?)

2. oval shape leave

Would like to know if they are aquarium safe? and could it be plant under the water?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oval shaped leaves is definitely echinodorus. (Will grow submersed)
A quick googling shows resemblance to "echinodorous harbich"

Not sure on the grass type though


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It does look like grass and plantain; neither look aquatic.


----------

